# Mike's tapes 60 day forum



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Please post here if you are on sixty days or under. Please also respect others may still be behind you in listening.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Hello, eric, Mike and fellow listeners... Day 47 for me. As I've posted before, the tapes are getting the "acid test". As a twelve year IBS-D sufferer, I am currently going through an extremely stressful period in my life both personally and professionally, so the tapes have more than the usual challenge. I listen to them on my lunch break each day. It's difficult to assess the progress. I definitely enjoy listening to them, and they are relaxing. On some days I'm able to focus better than others. Some days it's more difficult to let go of those other thoughts that want to crowd in. Although I'm not currently having the worst symptoms I've experienced, I'm by no means "well". However, I know the process is a gradual one, and I'm still optimistic about the results. Thanks for your support.kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kate, glad you posted and sorry your having some additional life stressors. This is just a suggestion, but is it possible for you to listen at night before bed? It for the most part doesn't make to much difference, but at night I personally feel we sleep on what we have learned subconciously and that may help as well.For AZ she noticed more changes after the program, for me things started in two weeks, but mainly my sleep patterns which at that point started to help my symptoms, however it was more around fifty to sixty days that things really started to change for me and I was looking back at improvements. Everyone is different, but glad your positive and don't give up. Also, we are here to help so in that regard hopefully we can if you need it. It may take a little longer depending on what is going on in your life. The goal is to relax your mind and digestive tract together and through the use of the tapes, I think you'll find that you will have more control and it will happen.







Keep us updated.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

ericThanks for the suggestion. My sleep patterns are such that I tend to fall sleep when my head hits the pillow at night, and then am awake after a few hours. So if I listened before bed, I would definitely be asleep within the first two minutes. I know that's OK, but I think I am getting more from them at mid-day. I could try both times. What do you or Mike think? Would that be too much?kate


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

I personally like to listen to Mike's tapes at mid-day when I'm wide awake because then I can remember everything he says. Whereas if I listen to them right before bed I will usually fall asleep.I know it's okay to listen to them at any time of the day whether you're asleep or not because your subconscious mind never sleeps. But I know I will remember more of what Mike says if I listen to the tapes when I'm awake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi All,Kate,Try listening in the day if you wish. As long as you are in a safe environment etc.Also allow yourself a littel extra time to become fully wide awake afterwardsHi Victor,Yep, whatever works for you is okBest RegardsMike


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Thanks, Mike, eric, Victor...You can't imagine how much the support helps. I'll keep you posted on my journey.kate


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, everyone -I have not posted for about a month. In early January, I got the stomach flu and was terrified of its consequences on my IBS-D. I was on around day 65 of the tapes. Mike advised me to back up to day 50. I did this, and now I am on day 76.I recovered nicely from the stomach flu. I had three days of the flu (yuck!) and then I pretty much went back to my pre-flu state. I was very relieved that things did not worsen with the IBS.I have certainly seen improvements in the past 3 months. I must admit that my D has really been under control. I do take some anti-d meds too - immodium and imipramine. However, I actually lowered these meds after the stomach flu (with docs permission) and am now taking 100 mg imipramine (taking 150 before) and 2.25 immodiums per day (taking between 4 to 5 per day in Sept). On average, I have one normal bm a day. I have also gained back 5 pounds since October! Hurray! I still feel tired frequently, and sometimes have weird hot flashes but less frequently than in earlier months. Will these troublesome symptoms continue to improve?Here is my main problem: I live in fear of a relapse and the IBS anxiety has a hold on me that won't let go. I just can't seem to trust my body and constantly worry that the relief is temporary. Does this ever get better? Will the tapes lessen my IBS anxiety? I really want to wake up in the morning and not think about this darned IBS all day!Thanks for listening!- Morgan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Morgan, I am glad things have improved for you. These changes will become a part of you, and hang in there until your done with the tapes. If you have a set back later, I think you will find it isn't as severe. And you can always listen to the tapes again. I think its good to start trusting the improvements and let go of those negative thought patterns as they add to the symptoms, so try to stay as relaxed as possible metally and physically. It is important to remember this is not a cure, you still might have some issues, but you are minimizing them and you will find by doing that you will probably continue to improve. I have continued to improve after finnishing, as have quite a few others. When your done we will go over some techniques to keep the improvement or at least managing of the thoughts and symptoms in check. For now try to work on letting the negative thoughts go, you don't need them. See if you can start to put some trust into the fact that you are actually doing and feeling better. Keep listening your doing well.







Mike will say something as well for you on this, with more expertise then I have on it.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

Hi Partyp (morgan),The fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Sounds like your doing well, I'm pleased to hear you recovered from the flu.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

I'm just curious to know what day people are on in the program and how they are doing with their symptom improvement? Right now I'm only on day 39. Is anybody else around this point in the program?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

Hey Victor - yep - I'm pretty much on a par with you matey regarding timescales. How are things going?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

ukgeezer,Things are going okay for me right now I guess. The tapes have helped reduce my anxiety about IBS and life in general but I've yet to see great improvements in my symptoms as of yet. I do really enjoy listening to the tapes and find them very relaxing and a great escape from the stressors of daily life. But despite this I still have these troublesome symptoms like bloating, gas, etc.. occuring almost daily and so I'm not satisifed yet. But these things take time I suppose.How are you doing or anyone else for that matter? Have people seen dramatic improvements at this point in the program or did it take a little longer? It would be great to hear success stories.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2001)

Blimey - read your post, Victor, re: muscle tension'. It's curious that we seem to share a very similar symptom set. I also get bloating and gas - and the old tense stomach. Plus a bit of the old alternating C and D. What a lark.I'm also doing OK I suppose; certainly better than I was a year or so ago. I definitely think the tapes are helping, making me less anxious about the IBS etc. and giving me more confidence. Like you though, I'm along way from being fixed, and I'm not gonna get my hopes up too soon. I've tried so many things that I thought helped in the last few years, only to find that the effects were usually very short lived.Still, we live in hope, eh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2001)

I've got to say that I appreciate the people who are finished with the program who post their success stories like Eric, Stef and AZMom1. I plan to do the same once I have my breakthrough. It's important for people who are still early in the program and struggling to know that there is light at the end of the tunnel. So thank you to all of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

HI All,UK & Victor,Your times will come







Hang in thereBest RegardsMike


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

I've reached the halfway mark...day 50 today!One thing I've noticed, as I mentioned in chat one night, is that the worst time of the day for me, after lunch, has greatly improved. I would often get sharp pains after eating lunch at work, which usually wouldn't develop into an IBS attack but were stressful nontheless. In recent weeks I've found myself noticing it's 3pm already and no symptoms! I am looking forward to continuing improvements over the second half of the program.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sherlock, thanks for the update and its nice to see that improvements are starting to take place for you and that your sticking to the tapes. I will have the graduation cap and gown pressed and ready for you at the 100 day mark. Way to go Sherlock.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

After a few minor diversions, I've re-started the week of side 5. (Okay, so it took a sprained wrist to slow me down and give me the opportunity to start again!







) I actually remember most of it from last night. I really like this one!Ropes, still hanging in there?


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Sherlock,Sounds like you're doing great. You've noticed that the change is so gradual, that all of a sudden you realize that you are no longer having pain after lunch. It was like that with me, it would just hit me that a symptom had improved or disappeared. Great ain't it?







Hope the wrist is feeling better.AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This shows what the BB can be!!!


----------

